# Gauteng Field Shoot



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Anybody coming to the Gauteng Field shoot?
It's on the 15/16 September, two weeks from now, and the Tzaneen Boogskiet club will be there in force.
Bushkey, Wulfie, myself and a few other less computer savy (read non AT members) will be trying to show the Joburg boys whats what at 80 yards :wink:
Hope the wind doesn't blow, Tzaneen has no wind (nada, not even a puff) so we really don't know what to do when it pumps your arrow a yard off course.
Post up if you will be there so we can sponsor you a :darkbeer: after the shoot.
Almost forgot, the bokke play England the night before so we probably wont be setting any records.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I am going fo-sho. Wind or no wind. This is going to be my first time on a field course, but I have to go see what the hype is all about. Can't wait.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hullo daar!

Just got back from the E.Cape. Please post the details and I'll make sure that I'm there to support. Bossie... I'll be bringing my subscription forms and also my magazine order forms.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Hullo daar!
> 
> Just got back from the E.Cape. Please post the details and I'll make sure that I'm there to support. Bossie... I'll be bringing my subscription forms and also my magazine order forms.:wink:


Ja we must chat about that. I wan't some for my shop.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Craig, here are the details for the shoot:

Venue: Green Hills Golf driving range.
Cnr. Sam Green and North Reef Roads
Elandsfontein
15/16 Sept
Registration 8-9 am
Contact:
Grant Gammon 0828278160

See you there and don't be a spectator, come and shoot!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I've got the date and time written in my diary.
I know exactly where the driving range is and I'll see you all there. We should perhaps organise a time and place for us to meet so we know who's who!\

Gentlemen, I'd love to join you on this shoot but as I mentioned before, I'll have to try and remember where I put my bow. I'll most certainly strain something if I had to draw one. The last I remember, I think I only had something like 4 arrows left.
I think I'll sit this one out and just come for the support and the cold beer.

Bossie. Please bring some Avo's if you can?:tongue: With the price of them here in JHB I would think they're trying to discourage people from eating them.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> I've got the date and time written in my diary.
> I know exactly where the driving range is and I'll see you all there. We should perhaps organise a time and place for us to meet so we know who's who!\
> 
> Gentlemen, I'd love to join you on this shoot but as I mentioned before, I'll have to try and remember where I put my bow. I'll most certainly strain something if I had to draw one. The last I remember, I think I only had something like 4 arrows left.
> ...


Graig it is very easy to recognize us. You will somer see us immediately. I am the small fat guy amongst the big fat guys wearing Khaki shirts with Sable chest emblems with our names on our backs:wink:

Sorry our Avo's are done. None left, thats maybe why the ones you get are that expensive. I will see if I can source from somewhere.

BTW: Spoke to Marietta of Speer Safari's. It was the right people I was thinking of just out of interest.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Bossie.

I'm also easy to recognise. I'll be the tall, thin guy without archery equipment that doesn't look nervous. If there are Boerie Rolls for sale, you'll find me in the nearby vicinity.
Don't worry about the Avo's. I thought they might be out of season.

Here's some interesting advice from an old hand at field archery. (not me!)
If possible, you should have 2 setups. Light tackle and heavy tackle.
No wind = Light
Wind = Heavy (less drift on a heavy arrow)

The range that you will be shooting at is situated in the koppies so swirling wind might just be a factor. It's also high lying and open with nothing to break the wind if it's blowing. Depending on how they lay out the range, late afternoon and early morning could be tricky with the sun. Especially the late afternoon.

I hope they've notified the golfers. Concentrating on your target could be difficult with a Titleist between the eyes.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Looking forward to that weekend. I am just worried about the Rugby afterwards. I am not worried that the Boks are going to loose, but what I am going to look like Sunday if they don't:doh:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

ASG said:


> Thanks Bossie.
> 
> I'm also easy to recognise. I'll be the tall, thin guy without archery equipment that doesn't look nervous. If there are Boerie Rolls for sale, you'll find me in the nearby vicinity.
> Don't worry about the Avo's. I thought they might be out of season.
> ...


Craig, you mentioned you had four arrows left... you only need four on a field shoot.
Thanks for the tips, wind has thrown my arrows before but at 51# I can't go too heavy 
Those golfers better look sharp, his golf ball vs my arrows :wink:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Graig it is very easy to recognize us. You will somer see us immediately. I am the small fat guy amongst the big fat guys wearing Khaki shirts with Sable chest emblems with our names on our backs:wink:


You calling me fat Bush????
Well, you know what they say, if the hat fits.... :wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

RayDando said:


> You calling me fat Bush????
> , if the hat fits.... :wink:


I don't know of a hat that will fit us. We are thick headed as well.:set1_CHAPLIN3:

I am just kidding around Ray. Cant wait for the 15th.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> I don't know of a hat that will fit us. We are thick headed as well.:set1_CHAPLIN3:
> 
> I am just kidding around Ray. Cant wait for the 15th.


You know what they say Bush, inside every fat man is a thin man waiting to burst free... okay I have had too much whiskey...


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

@ what distances do you guys shoot in a field competition?
I've only ever shot 3D competitively.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

ASG said:


> @ what distances do you guys shoot in a field competition?
> I've only ever shot 3D competitively.


From 20 feet (about 6.7 yards) to 80 yards.
Come on, it's easy, they GIVE you the distances :wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't have enough pins. With a hunting rig I can go to 40 yards max.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> I don't have enough pins. With a hunting rig I can go to 40 yards max.


If you have 5 pins you can shoot out to 70 at least. We will show you.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

ASG said:


> I don't have enough pins. With a hunting rig I can go to 40 yards max.


There are a few tricks to shooting 80 yards with 5 pins but since I shoot freestyle and just dial in the distance I don't know any of them :wink:
Seriously though there are a lot of bowhunter class archers who do very well with their pins. Most of our club are shooting next weekend with bowhunter rigs.


----------

